# Stocking Options for 30g



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

So me and my dad want to add more things for our tank. So you can check it out on my profile. Anyways we want to add more live rock for more hiding spots. So it is 30 gallon with these inhabitants:
Diamond Watchman Goby
3 Nassarus Snail
6 Turbo Snails
5 Hermit Crabs
1 Emerald Crab
1 Fire Shrimp
Coral:
Zoanthids 
Toadstool Leather 
Frilly Mushrooms 
Blastomussa 
Alveopora 
Xenia
----
So we want to add more coral and fish. So any suggestions are welcomed. One of our LFS orders fish we want for us so any suggestions is fine ^-^. We were thinking of getting a Bicolor Angel. So reef safe fish and safe coral or even invertabrates are cool too! Thanks.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not really a SW expert but I'm learning about them. Based on my own research, these are fish you may want to look into:

coral beauty (centropyge bispinosa)
banggai cardinalfish (pterapogon kauderni)
pajama cardinalfish (sphaeramia nematoptera)
bluegreen chromis (chromis viridis)

The last three can be kept in groups. Hope this helps until a real SW expert comes along. Good luck!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks For Your Comment! We Know About the Cardinals and the coral beauty already but we were Leaning Towards Lame Angel if we were to get an angel fIsh. And Chromis are closely related to damsels in other words it means that they will get aggressive especially since we will be adding more fish. but other than that thank you for your help we appreciate it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help but in all reality, it sounds like you know what you're doing. Have confidence in what you've researched.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

thank you problem is I'm not very experienced with coral and fish or the correlation between the two I don't know which coral goes with which fish or which fish goes with which coral or which fish goes good with the coral I have or will get. we don't know coral


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bicolor would definitely get too big for your tank. Coral Beauty or Flame would be awesome additions, but be careful: they can nip at corals. 

Clownfish are also in that "Chromis" family (they all fall under the "Pomancentridae" family: Chromis, Clowns and Damsels). Truth is, you take a fish that is used to an ocean and stick them in a small box of water, almost anything saltwater fish can get 'aggressive'. While damsels have the worst reputation, the Chromis and Clowns tend to be more aggressive towards their own. If you keep a pair in your tank, you should be fine...

I also like dottybacks for a fish that you could have in a 30...


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

We Want More Coral Too. Any Suggestions? And We Were Thinking Some TypeOf CardinalFish Like Pajama (Maybe 2) And A Purple And Yellow Dottyback. Possibly An Angel...


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

wake49 said:


> I also like dottybacks for a fish that you could have in a 30...


+1 on Dottybacks. 

Basslets are also a good addition.
Dartfish too, I love Firefish. Not sure if they would get along with the Yellow Watchman.
I'm a Goby fanatic.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks. What About Corals? If I Can Add more


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Any Coral Suggestions?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Easy corals to care for (that I also have):

PEACEFUL:
Green Star Polyps
Duncan Coral
Leather Mushroom
Green/Red/Purple Mushrooms
Metallic Green Trumpet Coral
Caulastrea Coral
Australian Big Polyp Blasto 

SPS CORALS (peaceful):
Montipora Capricornis (red)
Montipora Digitata
Orange Guttatus Birdsnest Coral

SEMI-AGGRESSIVE:
Green Button Polyp
Colt Coral
Red Ring Purple Heart Zoas
Fire and Black Ice Zoas

AGGRESSIVE:
Frogspawn Coral
Flame Tip Bubble Anemone
Grape Coral

Happy Researching. Post more questions, were happy to help 

Metal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

MetalArm3 said:


> Easy corals to care for (that I also have):
> 
> PEACEFUL:
> Green Star Polyps
> ...


Anything specific though for my current list of fish and coral? That's what I was hoping for :3 we plan on getting clowns/pajama cardinal and dottybacks and i put up our list of coral


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

FrightyDog said:


> Anything specific though for my current list of fish and coral? That's what I was hoping for :3 we plan on getting clowns/pajama cardinal and dottybacks and i put up our list of coral


I would definitely get a Metallic Green Torch coral. The color and shape is something you currently don't have. Same for the Duncan Coral. Also, if you want a carpeting coral, green star polyps looks real nice. Another coral that would look real good yet different from anything else you got us a crocea clam. While not real a coral per say, they come in many great colors and draw interest to the sand bed. Same goes with a lobo brain coral. 

These corals listed above would accent your already nice stocking list you currently have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

some of the sinulariatypes are a good soft coral. Clove polyps come in a number of colors and are easy going.Star polyps are a fast grower and come in a few varieties. What kind of coral are you looking for? I am a brain fan myself,then again I like em all.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks For The.Coral Suggestions! I Didnt Want.Clams Because Aren'tThey HardToTake Care Of? And We Want Vivid Bright Colors Such.As.yellow Or Red Even Blue. Other Than That We Want It To Match It's Tankmates Well :3
(Match As In Gets Along Peacefully NoProblems)


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes clams are a little more demanding than your soft corals and can become calcium hogs. Hmm do you have some caulastrea in your tank? there is a variety called kryptonite that is vibrant green,then there is a caulastrea furcata that is red and green mouths"crazy cool". Acans are easy to keep and come in every color you could want. Photosynthetic gorgonians like the lavender whip can add some flowing purple.Honestly the list is endless. Do you have a budget to stick by or can you just cut loose?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Try Not To Max Out $60 PerCoral. OtherThan That No. I WillLook Into Those Corals


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

In case you ever wanted a clam, crocea clams stay small and don't effect your calcium levels. I keep one in my 29gal biocube and only dose kent marine nano parts A and B every once in a while. The man thing is lighting as they are mostly synthetic, but also require weekly feeding of coral food (phyto). If you interested, post your lighting specs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I was really interested in the gorgonians. But as for clams if I were to ever have in that tank is a nano cube..with three (LED?) lights. One white, one blue, and a moonlight one.


----------

